# Sulla ... veste!



## xfactor (22 Agosto 2011)

Sulla nuova veste del forum devo dire che nun me piace

spero nella sottoveste, o sotto il vestito niente, o il sottanino, la vestaglia, il sotto insomma.......

buon giorno cari e sopratutto ........care!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (22 Agosto 2011)

E' come dire: c'è un errore. Cosa è che non ti piace? Hai proposte migliori?


----------



## Simy (22 Agosto 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> Sulla nuova veste del forum devo dire che nun me piace
> 
> spero nella sottoveste, o sotto il vestito niente, o il sottanino, la vestaglia, il sotto insomma.......
> 
> buon giorno cari e sopratutto ........care!


Uffiiiiii sei sempre il solito! e te pareva che a te te potava sta bene la nuova veste?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Buona giornata!


----------



## aristocat (22 Agosto 2011)

Ma sai che ci avrei giurato?


----------



## contepinceton (22 Agosto 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> Sulla nuova veste del forum devo dire che nun me piace
> 
> spero nella sottoveste, o sotto il vestito niente, o il sottanino, la vestaglia, il sotto insomma.......
> 
> buon giorno cari e sopratutto ........care!


Insomma cominciamo dall'abc...dai X...mettiti un avatar decente...vediamo come ti vesti tu!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (22 Agosto 2011)

Ecco una risposta che merita ascolto


----------



## contepinceton (23 Agosto 2011)

AHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAH:up:


----------



## xfactor (23 Agosto 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> E' come dire: c'è un errore. Cosa è che non ti piace? Hai proposte migliori?



Mah.... magari è solo che devo farci l'abitudine , però l'altro mi sembrava più carino come grafica , poi cerano più cornuti e cornute.........questo mi sembra un pò troppo soft!


----------



## xfactor (23 Agosto 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Insomma cominciamo dall'abc...dai X...mettiti un avatar decente...vediamo come ti vesti tu!


Cazzo hai fatto al tuo di avatar? ........ stai invecchiando male!


----------



## contepinceton (23 Agosto 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> Cazzo hai fatto al tuo di avatar? ........ stai invecchiando male!


No è che...ehm...ehm...la mia amica più anziana...quella che dice di conoscermi come nessun'altra mi ha detto che sono proprio questo qui...ehm...guardate...poi ha visto una foto che mi fu fatta a Lignano dove porto una coroncina...ma in buona sostanza io sono proprio questo...e lo dice pure mia moglie:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OKfCNmPKqww&feature=related


----------



## Quibbelqurz (23 Agosto 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> Mah.... magari è solo che devo farci l'abitudine , però l'altro mi sembrava più carino come grafica , poi cerano più cornuti e cornute.........questo mi sembra un pò troppo soft!


Ok, per quanto riguarda lo stile grafico, possiamo vedere come fare. Non sei l'unico dispiaciuto. Ma come forse non sai, la grafica è l'ultimo passo fra tanti lavori ancora da fare.

Ad esempio sto reintegrando gli articoli e questa volta senza tutti gli errori tecnici. Inoltre preparo la strada per gli articolisti, ossia persone pagate per scrivere qualche articolo al mese e per la raccolta di informazioni, quali sentenze, news e gossip strettamente correlati al tradimento coniugale.

Perché se vogliamo che questo forum sia non solo un luogo dove trovare conforto, ma anche in grado di dare risposte a domande più tecniche, ci vuole una struttura che lo permette. Il mio investimento è stato un mese impegnativo su questo fronte, e con future spese non indifferenti.

Avevo la scelta fra andare avanti senza fare nulla (tecnicamente non era più sostenibile) o fare tanto per avviare il salto di qualità.

Se poi piace o meno è questione di abitudine e anche di flessibilità. Certo, prima che sia veramente il "top" ci passa ancora molto, sopratutto perché con l'integrazione il portale assume un altro ruolo. Non è più il frontespizio da ignorare, ma parte integrale del forum, con le funzionalità che ora sto provando.

Il ritorno ai messaggi anonimi ha richiesto una stratificazione più ampia degli accessi, ad esempio l'aggiunta di un filtro a livello server. Ovvio che è utile anche per altre cose, ma è stato realizzato esplicitamente per tradimento.net. Solo per dirne una


----------



## xfactor (23 Agosto 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Ok, per quanto riguarda lo stile grafico, possiamo vedere come fare. Non sei l'unico dispiaciuto. Ma come forse non sai, la grafica è l'ultimo passo fra tanti lavori ancora da fare.
> 
> Ad esempio sto reintegrando gli articoli e questa volta senza tutti gli errori tecnici. Inoltre preparo la strada per gli articolisti, ossia persone pagate per scrivere qualche articolo al mese e per la raccolta di informazioni, quali sentenze, news e gossip strettamente correlati al tradimento coniugale.
> 
> ...



Che dire , buon lavoro vedrai che la mia è solo questione di abitudine!


----------



## contepinceton (23 Agosto 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> Che dire , buon lavoro vedrai che la mia è solo questione di abitudine!


Admin dove sei?
Cos'è sto casino?
Siamo passati dall'impero delle mutande...
Al pianeta delle scimmie?


----------



## Simy (23 Agosto 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Admin dove sei?
> Cos'è sto casino?
> Siamo passati dall'impero delle mutande...
> Al pianeta delle scimmie?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Amoremio (23 Agosto 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


sempre meglio di un branco di scimmiette in mutande :carneval:


----------



## Simy (23 Agosto 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> sempre meglio di un branco di scimmiette in mutande :carneval:


oh yes!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (23 Agosto 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Admin dove sei?
> Cos'è sto casino?
> Siamo passati dall'impero delle mutande...
> Al pianeta delle scimmie?


Mi ha solo copiato


----------



## lothar57 (23 Agosto 2011)

Ciao capo scusa se arrivo in ritardo,ma complimenti davvero,questa e'un'altra cosa,hai fatto un'ottimo lavoro e non avevo dubbi.
Poi detto da me vale il doppio..


----------



## Amoremio (23 Agosto 2011)

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Simy (23 Agosto 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao capo scusa se arrivo in ritardo,ma complimenti davvero,questa e'un'altra cosa,hai fatto un'ottimo lavoro e non avevo dubbi.
> *Poi detto da me vale il doppio*..


e perchè???.......
non è che noi valiamo meno......


----------



## Quibbelqurz (23 Agosto 2011)

... no, ma il peso delle sue parle se lo fa pagare di più


----------



## lothar57 (23 Agosto 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> e perchè???.......
> non è che noi valiamo meno......


ma no dolce Simy,difficilmente lodo il lavoro di altri,ma stavolta ci ha azzeccato...molto


----------



## Minerva (24 Agosto 2011)

io trovo che lothar sia disarmante...è come un forrest gump al contrario.totalmente privo di quello sconosciuto ingrediente che è l'ironia ...non ci fa: ci è genuinamente


----------



## lothar57 (24 Agosto 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> io trovo che lothar sia disarmante...è come un forrest gump al contrario.totalmente privo di quello sconosciuto ingrediente che è l'ironia ...non ci fa: ci è genuinamente


chi disprezza vuol comprare.......cosa vuoi sapere di me,attraverso un pc????


----------



## Quibbelqurz (24 Agosto 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> chi disprezza vuol comprare.......cosa vuoi sapere di me,attraverso un pc????


vogliamo sapere tutto


----------



## Mari' (8 Settembre 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> *Sulla nuova veste del forum devo dire che nun me piace*
> 
> spero nella sottoveste, o sotto il vestito niente, o il sottanino, la vestaglia, il sotto insomma.......
> 
> buon giorno cari e sopratutto ........care!


Idem!


----------

